# 20# COOL CAT



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Caught a nice yellow on rod and reel wednesday evening weighing 20# on fresh shad in oyster creek near angleton, had a couple of good runs and had the fish get off, could have been gar, also caught a 3.5# bass while throwing the cast net for bait (released) good evening on the water ready to get back out there especially with these cooler mornings, also the cat had an 11" goo in his belly.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Mmmm, perfect steaks.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch, nice bass to, WTG.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Too cool !! That will make for some great eating !!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job nice fish and great eats.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Real nice kittie lots of fun on R&R *


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Wish I had that yellow in the fryer & a cold beer in my hand.


----------



## chabass (Jun 10, 2010)

should have let the bass go , nice flat though


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

nuggets


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Over here! chabass





Caught a nice yellow on rod and reel wednesday evening weighing 20# on fresh shad in oyster creek near angleton, had a couple of good runs and had the fish get off, could have been gar, also caught a 3.5# bass while throwing the cast net for bait :headknock(released):work: good evening on the water ready to get back out there especially with these cooler mornings, also the cat had an 11" goo in his belly.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good etaing fish right there on that Yeller, Way To Go.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Perfect sized flathead for eatin, won't be much waste on that one. Nice goin, and great photos, btw.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Yellow and LMB!


----------

